# Cancel-NJ, NYC-baby rats for adoption-adopted



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Joan has 7 baby rats born unexpectedly to a pet shop rat. Three may be girls, 4 boys. She is in Bergen County NJ, but can deliver babies to NYC:

















Babies are friendly; born June 22; 3 hooded, 3 grey/blue and one buff/tan.

Contact: [email protected]
posted by [email protected]


----------



## mhaymond (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: NJ, NYC-baby rats for adoption*

They're so cute!!! I live in DC, I wish I could help you out. We're looking for another rat to join our two. I'm guessing DC is way too far for you though...


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Re: NJ, NYC-baby rats for adoption*

Hi, you may find a nearby rat rescue in our list:
http://www.meetup.com/baltimore-pet-rats/messages/boards/thread/9930887
Please scroll down to see MD rescues. Contact a rescue and see if any has the rat you want or a litter of colored babies, as above. 

I recommend waiting until a baby is three months old to introduce to an adult and getting two same sex babies from same litter may be better for baby. 
For further discussion: [email protected] 

For additional help finding a rescue rattie: Karen Borga: [email protected]
For the East Coast Mid-Atlantic Rat Weekly (with rats for adoption in MD), please email for free subscription: [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## mhaymond (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: NJ, NYC-baby rats for adoption*

That's really helpful!! Thanks!!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Re: NJ, NYC-baby rats for adoption*

Hi,
Joan still needs a home for:
Two baby boys, one hooded and one grey/blue (picture above)
4 1/2 weeks old
Will transport within an hour of Bergen County NJ (near NYC)
The babies are very sweet.
*Contact:
[email protected]*
posted for Joan by Raquel


----------

